# New Naked Skin Foundation



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to try this!  Have any of you had the opportunity yet?


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to try this, too!  Using up the two I have and while I like them, this one seems different in a good way   Just not sure on my color and I know they let you return or exchange from UD online, but I'd rather get it right the first time.  I wear NC30 in MAC and I'm thinking a 3.0 might work... Maybe I'll just order


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought Naked Skin the second I saw it at Macy's. I just grabbed the lightest (0.5) because I am often the lightest shade in most brands. But it was actually a tad bit too light! I went back and grabbed 1.0 and I like it a lot better. The sales associate also mentioned that they tend to run light. She looked like she was NW20-25 and was wearing 3.5. They have a foundation converter on the website so I would also try it out.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought #8, but I returned it.   It's not really for dry skin, which is what I have. I'd say normal/dry. It stuck to a couple of spots and it settled in my laugh lines. Not cute. It seemed a little ashy, too. Especially in pictures. I might try #9 and see how that works in terms of color. As for the dryness, Chanel's Perfection Lumiere isn't dry skin friendly, either but I manage to make that one work. So, we'll see.


----------



## tekka21 (Jul 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's not really for dry skin, which is what I have. I'd say normal/dry. It stuck to a couple of spots and it settled in my laugh lines. Not cute. It seemed a little ashy, too. Especially in pictures. I might try #9 and see how that works in terms of color. As for the dryness, Chanel's Perfection Lumiere isn't dry skin friendly, either but I manage to make that one work. So, we'll see.


  	Really? Glad I read that before my purchase. I have a normal/dry skin, and was only deciding between two shades to order with a friend - since here in Brazil it'll take some time to Sephora have this product. Guess I'll wait a little longer... and see some swatches too! i'm NC42, and sometimes sucks to buy foundation without trying it on my skin: it's either too light or too dark


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2012)

Shontay, which shade(s) do you wear in MAC?  Do you find these to run more yellow?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 27, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Shontay, which shade(s) do you wear in MAC?  Do you find these to run more yellow?


  I don't wear Mac foundations, but I'm NC45 in a couple that I've tried. In mufe HD I'm 173 and in their face and body, 18.   I'd say this foundations do run yellow. Perhaps more yellow than Mac since this one was actually a better match for me than some Mac foundations.   





tekka21 said:


> Really? Glad I read that before my purchase. I have a normal/dry skin, and was only deciding between two shades to order with a friend - since here in Brazil it'll take some time to Sephora have this product. Guess I'll wait a little longer... and see some swatches too! i'm NC42, and sometimes sucks to buy foundation without trying it on my skin: it's either too light or too dark


   It feels so nice when swatched on the hand. Very light and smooth, but it was so matte on my face. Not cute.   I'm tempted to try #9 right now b/c I have a tan, so maybe that would fit, but I know this tan won't last long. :sigh:


----------



## OhSoJaded (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm currently in the market for a new foundation and this couldn't come at a better time! Very excited to try it b/c I've heard good things (from the limited reviews I've seen). Wanted to order a sample online, but I'm not sure what shade I should try. They didn't have my current foundation listed on their online converter. Hoping to make some time tomorrow for a UD or Sephora trip.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jul 29, 2012)

i want to try this. i think i'll get 11.0 and 12.0 and mix the two to get a perfect shade.


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 29, 2012)

I ended up ordering 3.0 and got it yesterday.  I tried it today and so far, I'm impressed!  I usually wear NC30, have combo skin (more oily in summer usually), and like medium-full coverage.  It wore well even through the 100+ degree weather while I ran errands and the color stayed true (no weird orange tinge like I've had with other brands).  I blended a little extra where I needed the cover and as watery as it felt, it DID cover.  It's smooth, didn't smell like anything that I could tell, and didn't feel heavy.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish there was a 1.5! I consulted my fiance because I couldn't decide between 1 and 2, and he likes 2 better. I don't change color in my face, neck, or chest from season to season so it works out. I really like that it doesn't oxidize


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 31, 2012)

I went back to Macy's today, determined to play with this foundation again. I swatched the one I bought and returned, 8.0 against 9.0 and I decided to give 9.0 a shot. It's just nagging me. I want this to work.   I tested this when I got home to see if it was a match. It matches MUCH better than the 8.0 and I'm surprised. A blogger that I really like wears the same shade as me in mufe foundations, but we are obviously different in this one. Maybe it's my slight tan. I'll have to see him the coming months. This still isn't ideal for dry skin. I think I might be able to skip powder with this foundation. I'll see after more wear. However, I like the lightness and how it blends.   I really wish make up brands didn't forget about us normal/dry girls. We need love too.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Aug 1, 2012)

Our skin type/tone are very similar, so thanks for sharing. I was trying to figure out what shade I wanted to try and at least now I have a starting off point.


----------



## becca1014 (Aug 6, 2012)

I went to my Sephora inside JCPenney and got a sample. I'm a NC30/35 in MAC foundations and ended with 4.0 being a good match. I'd say it definitely is more of a light coverage but buildable. My cheeks must be reacting to the new skincare I'm trying, I had to dab a bit more on my cheeks to even out the redness a bit more. All in all, it's a nice foundation for my combo/slightly oily t-zone skin, but I'm not sure if it's good enough for me to switch just yet.


----------



## katred (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying this, since I'm due for a new foundation. I tried 0.5, but while I think it would be fine for me in the cooler months, it's a bit too light at the moment. Normally, I use Mac NC15 (the NW shades always seem too orange to me, although I can use NW15 as well), Nars Mont Blanc or Siberia, Clarins 103... I'd say now I'm about NC20 or Nars Deauville, so if anyone has any shade recommendations, I'm all ears.


----------



## Joeysgirl (Aug 9, 2012)

I have heard that this foundation is mostly light to medium coverage.  Can anyone post their thoughts on the coverage?? I usually like to have a medium to full coverage to cover all my freckles


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 9, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's not really for dry skin, which is what I have. I'd say normal/dry. It stuck to a couple of spots and it settled in my laugh lines. Not cute. It seemed a little ashy, too. Especially in pictures. I might try #9 and see how that works in terms of color. As for the dryness, Chanel's Perfection Lumiere isn't dry skin friendly, either but I manage to make that one work. So, we'll see.


	I am still working on my sample. It's not for dry skin AT ALL. It even sucks the moisture out of my OILY skin. I like the way it wears (very natural finish), but I don't like the way it feels (drying).

  	I have 8 and it looks fine in real life, but seems to have an 'ash' factor in pictures. The next shade down is too red for me, so I'm stuck at 8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's definitely a medium coverage. Not a full coverage at all.


----------



## tekka21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ingenue said:


> I am still working on my sample. It's not for dry skin AT ALL. It even sucks the moisture out of my OILY skin. I like the way it wears (very natural finish), but I don't like the way it feels (drying).
> I have 8 and it looks fine in real life, but seems to have an 'ash' factor in pictures. The next shade down is too red for me, so I'm stuck at 8.
> 
> 
> ...


  	What is you MAC color? I was at the UD website and the matching shade for me was 8.0, but i'm thinking it'll be a little dark. I'm NC42...


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2012)

I decided to give it a shot anyway. #2 is a pretty good match for me tanned. I think that 0.5 will be better in the winter. I agree that it's a bit drier than some foundations I've tried, but not so much that it bothers my skin. (Normal/ combination, with a definite increase in oil over the summer.) I do like the finish it gives thus far, although I've only had it on a few hours. I'm tempted to get the incredibly soft brush that launched with it, since I've probably read more positive reviews of that than anything.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a sample of this in shade 10....I think I will try it again tomorrow to make a definite decision as to whether or not I will purchase the full-sized bottle.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 13, 2012)

I played around with the samples at Ulta and I think #4 matched me best. I have golden/yellow undertones and NC30-ish in MAC. #4 was yellow and 4.5 was more neutral/pink. Does anyone know if Ulta will give sample jars like Sephora and MAC? Thanks!


----------



## amberave (Aug 18, 2012)

I tried this foundation out today.  It looked beautiful at first, but oxidized in less than an hour and began fading in less than 5, even with primer, powder, and setting spray   I'm very disappointed


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

I love the look this foundation gave me, but for some unknown reason it broke me out. I tried it on and off on a few occasions and broke out each time. And I wear a lot of shizz on my face, not sensitive at all. What the eff!


----------



## Haven (Aug 22, 2012)

I got a sample of 3.5 and plan to try it today.  I also bought the brush b/c of all the rave reviews that I have seen.  I hope that it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

What kind of finish  does this give?


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Aug 22, 2012)

Neicy said:


> What kind of finish  does this give?


	I have an oily skin and I feel the finish of this foundation on my skin is semi-matte. I set it with ELF HD powder in Corrective Yellow and it helps tone down the shine for several hours.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, so 8 and 9, didn't work for me, to light, and 10 the undertones are way off, too pink.  I'm yellow, and then red in the summer (Nars girl coined the term golden red =)) Plus I think it broke me out.  I quit.. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2012)

Haven said:


> I got a sample of 3.5 and plan to try it today.  I also bought the brush b/c of all the rave reviews that I have seen.  I hope that it lives up to the hype.


  	Let us know how you like the brush. I'm thinking of getting it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

I think I love this brush...  I have to test it out a few more times to see.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2012)

katred said:


> I'm thinking of trying this, since I'm due for a new foundation. I tried 0.5, but while I think it would be fine for me in the cooler months, it's a bit too light at the moment. Normally, I use Mac NC15 (the NW shades always seem too orange to me, although I can use NW15 as well), Nars Mont Blanc or Siberia, Clarins 103... I'd say now I'm about NC20 or Nars Deauville, so if anyone has any shade recommendations, I'm all ears.


  	So Katred, do you think a mix of 1.0 and 2.0 will match to NW15-20?  I usually get a winter and a summer "shade" and mix accordingly...it works for Matchmaster at least


----------



## melissa20 (Feb 9, 2013)

I read good reviews on the foundation. Definitely going to try, love urban decay products!!


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the foundation, and also the optical blurring brush.  I'm going to get another one so I don't ave to wash mine as often


----------



## MissTT (Feb 13, 2013)

I purchased this foundation in 8 and it's a little ashy - especially on the lower half of my face/jaw. I know it won't work in the Summer so I just ordered the 9. #9 is a little better, but still slightly ashy and a bit red. I have oily skin so I'm happy with the demi-matte finish and it doesn't feel drying on me. The finish helps make it more natural looking. I haven't noticed much of a problem with oxidization in #8. With #9 it's hard to tell because it's already kind of red and then my Ben Nye finishing powder pulls orange. It's possible this combo will be perfect with a slight tan. The other night I put each of the foundations on a different half of my face and didn't really notice a difference. Same thing happened in Ulta when I tried this. Still trying to make this foundation work because I really struggle with finding something that works. Now the Optical Blurring Blush...





  	That brush works amazingly well. I plan to gift one to my daughter and buy a 2nd for myself so I don't have down time when washing. Soft, dense bristles that give a soft focus effect. Works with powder, too. Less mess than the BeautyBlender. Doesn't suck up your product like natural hair brushes or sponges. Can stipple and buff or just buff. I returned my CoverFX foundation brush and may give my BeautyBlender to my daughter if I don't give her the UD brush first.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 14, 2013)

Would love to try this, but I'm not sure I like that there is no in-between shade between the 0.5 and the 3.5. A 1.5 or 2.5 I would love to try. Warm shades tend to clash rather obviosuly with my face.


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

I want to try this foundation, hopefully I like it as much as my favorite F&B


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

I tried it, but still prefer F&B.  F&B is absolutely my favorite and this foundation just made my look ashy and not "dewy/glow" like the F&B.


----------



## Joveeta Lee (May 10, 2013)

I love Naked Skin Foundation. Its medium coverage, thin feel, no oxidize/melting on my xtreme oily skin. I'm NC25-30 and I use shade 4.0. Perfect macth!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (May 10, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> So Katred, do you think a mix of 1.0 and 2.0 will match to NW15-20?  I usually get a winter and a summer "shade" and mix accordingly...it works for Matchmaster at least


  	I am not sure about NW but I am NC15-20 and I got a sample of the 2.0 and 3.0 The 2.0 was a great summer match.


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jun 29, 2013)

I have been meaning to try this I need a foundation that doesn't oxidize! Have yet to find my holy grail foundation


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 13, 2014)

Apologize for the bump but I just have to say...  BB Alabaster and Missha Perfect Cover #13 are both a bit too light for me at the moment (what can I say - I'm practically a Bronzed Goddess now!). But Naked Skin 0.5 is almost perfect. It's a bit pinker than I'd like, but still damn near perfect with a bit of setting powder. Medium coverage on me too, and it's the longest lasting of my stash apart from Revlon CS Whipped. But still looks a heck of a lot more natural than the CS Whipped. I'm still test driving it, but wore it last night to a party, today to a barbecque. I'll have to see how it works for a full day of work tomorrow! And in photographs.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2014)

I like it on normal , combo and oily skin, but it is not for dry. It can enhance dryness. Nice medium coverage and looks natural.


----------

